# I knew it was too good to be true



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I posted some months ago that I found in a store were they had earthbond holistic food, so I got a bag the primitive natural. 

I was so happy to finally find a premium food, since were I live the "premium" brands are science diet, proplan, eukanuba, royal canin (the latin american version that uses unnamed animal meat ), etc..

He is doing very well on EB his coat is soft and shiny, and he got a good weight  ; however I returned to the store to grab another bag since his first one is almost gone, but they didn't had it available.

I asked and they told me that since it's not a well know brand here, they aren't going to carry it anymore out:

Sigh, I wish I had picked another bag... it makes me mad that people only wants to feed those garbage foods like pedigree, dog chow, beneful, and some king of the garbage central american brands that makes science diet look like caviar, that's why the stores don't care to bring good stuff. ainkiller:


Now, I'm thinking on what to do wit Pompadour, I wish I could keep him in only raw, but I'm currently in a medical treatment wit shots that has nasty secondary effects, so it's really hard for me to make all his meals in raw.


So, the only brands that we have here that I think it's ok it's kirkland and propac.

We tried the kirland before (both adult and puppy), but the kibble pieces are too big for his little jab and he has a hard time chewing it, I tried to soak it wit warm water and still it's big for him. hwell:

In a dog show I got some samples of propac small breed puppy, and he can chew it fine the pieces are like food for betta fish.


I have seen the propac always available, so I guess I will go with that, I think the small breed puppy is their better formula?


To the EB I was adding like two spoons of cooked ground chicken or beef heart, I guess that will be fine to add to propac? :help:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm sorry to hear this, but maybe you could put the kirkland kibble into a mini grinder/chopper so it's smaller?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

that's unfortunate - sucks to find a good thing and then, for whatever reason, it can't continue!!




Sapphire-Light said:


> I asked and they told me that since it's not a well know brand here, they aren't going to carry it anymore out:


did you ask if they would consider ordering it specifically for you? perhaps, since they obviously have access to it, they will consider ordering just the amount you need, when you need it. This may mean you have to buy in bulk but if it was something you really wanted, it may be worth a shot!!

Unfortunately I am little help with brands etc, as I am in Australia and I don't get the majority of the brands listed!! (For example, I only have access to TWO grain-free kibbles in the whole country, and I have to drive at least an hour and a half to get it - my area also considers Eukanuba, Purina, Science Diet etc to be "premium"!! When I asked one local store if they could order in the grain-free that I can get from the capital city, they said no and suggested I try Iams as it is the best food for my cat... umm.. NO THANKS!! Lol)

Good luck!!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> i'm sorry to hear this, but maybe you could put the kirkland kibble into a mini grinder/chopper so it's smaller?


That sound nice, wit the EB sometimes I used a blender (left to soak and blend it), since he was getting a bit bored and it worked fine but he is getting some tartar in his teeth, I guess it's from the food being soft


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> that's unfortunate - sucks to find a good thing and then, for whatever reason, it can't continue!!
> 
> did you ask if they would consider ordering it specifically for you? perhaps, since they obviously have access to it, they will consider ordering just the amount you need, when you need it. This may mean you have to buy in bulk but if it was something you really wanted, it may be worth a shot!!
> 
> ...



I tried to ask for a special order, they told me they will look for it, but when I returned to ask, they told me the same thing, they said that they could give another try but the guy didn't look too optimistic I guess he was just not trying to sound rude, maybe were they get their stock they can only buy X number of bags, and not singles.

Well, so we are in the same situation :hug: , at least this brands are less worse than pedigree or alpo.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Well, so we are in the same situation :hug: , at least this brands are less worse than pedigree or alpo.


Yes well I ended up getting my cat Felidae Grain Free, because I wanted a grain free option for her (she wouldnt take to Raw food like my dog did), they actually manufacture it in Australia which is good! My only other grain free option is EVO, and they have to add something to it to be able to ship to Australia, or some crap, I dunno, it all sounded dodgy to me. PLUS it costs exactly double the price of Felidae (and EVO in Australia is 4 x the US price, because one chain store has exclusive rights to EVO in Australia so they can charge as much as they want, there is no competition).

But it's a hell of a lot better than the Purina Supercoat I had both my dog and cat on earlier this year, before finding out how bad some of that stuff is!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> That sound nice, wit the EB sometimes I used a blender (left to soak and blend it), since he was getting a bit bored and it worked fine but he is getting some tartar in his teeth, I guess it's from the food being soft


in that case, you can always supplement with what i call 'exercise bones', like beef ribs or even feed them a little chicken with bone in it for a meal a few times a week. is that possible?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> in that case, you can always supplement with what i call 'exercise bones', like beef ribs or even feed them a little chicken with bone in it for a meal a few times a week. is that possible?


Sounds like a good idea, :high5: how often should I feed them? he loves to eat chicken wings, I'm not sure if he can chew beef ribs hwell:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Sounds like a good idea, :high5: how often should I feed them? he loves to eat chicken wings, I'm not sure if he can chew beef ribs hwell:


how often do you give chicken wings.....

as to beef ribs, it's not so he can actually eat the bone. he would be getting what he needs from the kibble itself....so it's more as an exercise than anything else to work the tartar out of his teeth.

since he's not used to eating anything raw, you can take as much or as little meat and fat off the beef rib so he can happily get a dental workout.....


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I would get the kirkland and hammer it or something. Kirkland is far superior to Propac. (IMO)


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> how often do you give chicken wings.....
> 
> as to beef ribs, it's not so he can actually eat the bone. he would be getting what he needs from the kibble itself....so it's more as an exercise than anything else to work the tartar out of his teeth.
> 
> since he's not used to eating anything raw, you can take as much or as little meat and fat off the beef rib so he can happily get a dental workout.....





CavePaws said:


> I would get the kirkland and hammer it or something. Kirkland is far superior to Propac. (IMO)


He was getting the chicken wing at least three times in a week, but I stopped given to him for like 2 moths since I felt really bad wit the side effects from my medicine :frown:

Now that I feel a bit better, he got back in wings last week.

Wish kirkland formula looks better? they only have the chicken adult and puppy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah, i remember you have had problems finding decent foods where you live...

glad to hear you're feeling better...

i'm just wondering if you can put a handful into a cuisinart just to break them into smaller pieces...without adding water...can you do that?

and then give a chicken wing for the dental part every few days..


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> yeah, i remember you have had problems finding decent foods where you live...
> 
> glad to hear you're feeling better...
> 
> ...


Do you mean a food processor? I we had one, but it's was broken so I never have used one before :redface:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

hopefully there's another place, maybe a small shop that carries some better foods? Stinks that they won't carry it because it's not popular.
Hmmm, have you considered buying online? I think there are a few websites that ship internationally.
Pro-pac is definitely better than all of those brands, but I also think Kirkland is better than the Propac.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Do you mean a food processor? I we had one, but it's was broken so I never have used one before :redface:


no worries....a hammer was suggested.....put them in a secure baggie in a container in case the baggie breaks...and hammer them....into smaller sizes....then you can have the best of both worlds..


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> hopefully there's another place, maybe a small shop that carries some better foods? Stinks that they won't carry it because it's not popular.
> Hmmm, have you considered buying online? I think there are a few websites that ship internationally.
> Pro-pac is definitely better than all of those brands, but I also think Kirkland is better than the Propac.


Not other place that I'm aware of, that petstore were I go it's the main "boutique" styled one , I will try to check again the others 

My mom has a relative in the us, my mom suggested to ask if she can send a bag.. however she doesn't have too mush free time so I guess it would be a lot easier for her to shop in a petco/ petsmart, if she agrees I would have to make a list of the ones they have on the website and seek for a small breed kibble. 




magicre said:


> no worries....a hammer was suggested.....put them in a secure baggie in a container in case the baggie breaks...and hammer them....into smaller sizes....then you can have the best of both worlds..


I was doing that when I fed it to him, before he only ate the pieces if I added water, so I had almost the same results like now when I blend the kibble , LOL sometimes having a dog it's so hard XD


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Hammering out kibble sounds like more work then feeding raw chicken wings to be honest.

I would just seek out another source.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Hammering out kibble sounds like more work then feeding raw chicken wings to be honest.
> last.
> I would just seek out another source.


Agree, I was thinking on adding things to the propac small breed, like cooked ground meat, sardines or beef hearth, and some occasionals raw meals (like the wings) meanwhile my medical treatment is on, when its finished I can switch to full raw.


----------

